# Nickinator's going to California!



## Nickinator (Dec 26, 2017)

Nick and I are driving out from the frozen North beginning of Feb. with a bike for a CABEr, planning on making the Cyclone Coaster ride on the 4th, flying back home on the 7th. If anyone is planning other rides or events let us know, would love to meet some more Cali CABErs in person.  
Also, hotel recommendations appreciated! 

Darcie


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 26, 2017)

Sounds good.  I should be on that ride


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 26, 2017)

We will set up an O.C. Beach ride with those that are available.
My work continues to be cancelled; so I ride....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 26, 2017)

Alright, Alright, Alright!
Hopefully the So.Cal, weather won't disappoint, and we can get in a few different rides in while you're here.


----------



## spoker (Dec 27, 2017)

dont forget the camera!


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2017)

Have a great trip!


----------



## catfish (Dec 27, 2017)

Have a great trip!


----------



## Nickinator (Dec 27, 2017)

Also, were thinking about bringing out this girl for me to ride, I usually don't like the ride/fit of prewar girls bikes, but this one is an exceptionally nice riding bike- nice big chainring too, if anyone wants her for $1,100 we'll leave her behind. Let us know. 
Darcie


----------



## tripple3 (Dec 27, 2017)

Nickinator said:


> Nick and I are driving out from the frozen North beginning of Feb. with a bike for a CABEr, planning on making the Cyclone Coaster ride on the 4th, flying back home on the 7th. If anyone is planning other rides or events let us know, would love to meet some more Cali CABErs in person.
> Also, hotel recommendations appreciated!
> 
> Darcie






jomik said:


> hey nick guess who and guess what?i'm probablly going to L A also on 2 4 2018.i'm still no good at this computer stuff.i think i've found a coach tho.c u there?



Pulled this from bw's thread....


----------



## cyclingday (Dec 27, 2017)

Isn't that a Led Zepplin song?


----------



## spoker (Jan 3, 2018)

bring back some legal weed


----------



## Intense One (Jan 3, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Pulled this from bw's thread....



Sounds like fun....wish I could get away from these single digits temps here in New England and visit my fellow Cali homies!   Have a great time, Darcie and Nick!  I'm sure your "other family" will take good care of you.....it's the Caber way!


----------

